# Dracula's Ring question



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Does anyone here know which finger Drac wears his ring on? I am building an Aurora Dracula right now,and was thinking of scratchbuilding a ring for him. It will be too small to engrave details,but an oval shaped piece of styrene painted gold,then a drop of gloss red paint in the center,pinned into drac'c finger,is what I'm thinking.


----------



## VADER66 (Nov 16, 2001)

He wears it on his left hand, on the wedding finger.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

VADER66 said:


> He wears it on his left hand, on the wedding finger.


Correct!










- GJS


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Aurora kit has a ring


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

The Ring which Bela wore in the original DRACULA ( 1931 ) was a Black Onyx. 
Here is an enlargement of the ring on Bela's finger courtesy of Kerry Gammill 
( see Below )










Bela only portrayed Dracula twice on film - in the original movie, DRACULA, 
and later in ABBOTT & COSTELLO MEET FRANKENSTEIN. In that later film,
Bela wore a new Ring which had been designed with the Dracula Crest on it. The same design had previously been worn by John Carradine when he portrayed the Count in Universal's HOUSE OF FRANKENSTEIN and HOUSE OF DRACULA. ( See below )











So, depending on how 'accurate' to which movie you wish to be... or if you simply have a personal preference, now you have something to base your decision on.

- GJS


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks guys,yeah I thought it was the wedding ring finger. I lost the original ring that came with this kit,but I thought it sucked anyway. I mounted a tiny diamond I scabbed off some old costume jewelry into the center of Drac's medallion around his neck. I was going to paint over the stone with tamiya clear red but I kinda like the diamond now. I know it's not accurate,but it does look cool. Drac bling. Thanks for the cool pics of the ring Batman! I wonder if the new Moebius Dracula will have a ring? Did Lugosi wear it on the stage?


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

That last ring was owned by Forry Ackerman for the last century. He wore it every day of his life. I had the great honor of trying it on at the Ackermansion when I did some research with Forry.  It is now up for auction.

Doc


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

DocJam00 said:


> That last ring was owned by Forry Ackerman for the last century. He wore it every day of his life. I had the great honor of trying it on at the Ackermansion when I did some research with Forry. It is now up for auction.
> 
> Doc












While we're at it, let's take a closer look at Lon Chaney Jr.'s ring from SON OF DRACULA. There are some folks who hastily jump to the conclusion that it is identical to the Dracula Crest Ring ( above ) but it is not:


















At first glance it looks nearly the same but, it clearly is not. And Count Alucard ( The Son of Dracula ) had his own crest:










Just FYI for anyone who is interested.

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Then, too, there's also Gloria Holden's ring from DRACULA'S DAUGHTER:










Maybe 'Daddy' gave it to her?










Here she's having it placed on her finger before 'going out on the town':











- GJS


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

DocJam00 said:


> That last ring was owned by Forry Ackerman for the last century.


That would be a neat trick (a century is a period of 100 years; the ring has only existed for about 62 years). 

But, yeah, he was very proud of that ring. My buddy and I ran into Uncle Forrey quite often at conventions and special film screenings during the last 20 or so years of his life, and every time, without fail, he would ask, "Have I ever showed you my Dracula ring?" He was a great guy.


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

Yikes....I meant to write "half century"....lol.

Yes, Forry was a great guy -- always the heart of a 14-year old.

Doc


----------



## brainiac5.1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> That would be a neat trick (a century is a period of 100 years; the ring has only existed for about 62 years).
> 
> Not a problem for Uncle Forry. Remember, he had a cameo in 'The Time Travelers'! ;-D
> 
> ...


----------

